# Attempted Implanon Removal



## SHobbs (Dec 13, 2011)

We are not an OBGYN so I do not run across this often, I need some advise.  One of our providers attempted the removal of an implanon, but was unsuccessful as it kept moving.  Do I use the CPT for implanon removal with 52?  What dx should be used?  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 13, 2011)

I would use code V25.43 (Surveillance of previously prescribed contraceptive methods; Implantable subdermal contraceptive) with CPT:

11976-52


----------

